# Need help with Toro CCR 3650



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Hello Toro owners, I have to replace a head gasket on the small block of my Toro CCR 3650 - I just need to know what I should torque the 4 head bolts too.
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

the Tecumseh Technicians Handbook on the repairs section of this site has the torque specs. Need to know the engine model number. Most head bolts are 16.5 ft-lbs on these size 4 cycle motors. I don't remember the 2 stroke motor spec.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

paulm12 said:


> the Tecumseh Technicians Handbook on the repairs section of this site has the torque specs. Need to know the engine model number. Most head bolts are 16.5 ft-lbs on these size 4 cycle motors. I don't remember the 2 stroke motor spec.


Thanks paulm12 for your response, the model # is 38517 but the engine is a 2 cycle Briggs & Stratton.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The head bolts should be torqued to 180 inch pounds from the manual found here on page 30.


https://www.mylawnmowerforum.com/fo...nuals/16209-276535-two-cycle-snow-engine.html


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks Grunt for taking the time to help me out.
Tim


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Your welcome Tim, we are all here to learn and help each other. Good luck with the repairs.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Grunt said:


> The head bolts should be torqued to 180 inch pounds from the manual found here on page 30.
> 
> https://www.mylawnmowerforum.com/fo...nuals/16209-276535-two-cycle-snow-engine.html


I just wanted to make sure you all notice how awesome Grunt is at helping people here. He’s without a doubt the best we have when it comes to providing a manual reference.
Thanks for all you do sir.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

dbert said:


> Thanks for all you do sir.



:blush: Thanks for the kind words Del. You have always been an inspiration for me to help others as you have. I hope your son's shop is doing well.


----------

